# Love Christmas trees...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love to see your decorated Christmas tree! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love your house!!! Pretty tree too. I have 2 little ones up right now. Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get to the white 3' tree. Not sure I'll mess with the full blown big tree this year. Been a pretty sad time here lately.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking for our tree ... rooted white pine.

No luck as of yet. 

Your tree looks grand!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Love your house!!! Pretty tree too. I have 2 little ones up right now. Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get to the white 3' tree. Not sure I'll mess with the full blown big tree this year. Been a pretty sad time here lately.


 Sorry 7chicks to hear it's a sad time...makes it really hard threw the Holidays. Would love to see your *Little trees*! Any Christmas tree is pretty! It's always nice keeping in touch with all of you...this is my favorite site!! I' ll pray that things will work out for you. {{hugs}} Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just sad watching my little beloved 10 yr. old rat terrier deteriorate and there's not a thing I can do for her other than keep her comfortable. She was diagnosed with renal cancer 10/31. After a second opinion and ultrasound, its in both kidneys. She is on prednisone right now. Her little muscles are just disappearing more every day. I HATE cancer! It has taken away so many loved ones and its just not right. With winter setting in, we are going to have to get a hole dug and ready for the day. We've been dragging our feet but this coming week, there is a warm up arriving. Its a job that is going to have to be done before the ground freezes. I do home health/hospice for work so I get to deal with cancer all too much. Its depressing and just so sad. Lost 3 more patients to this miserable disease 2 days apart this past weekend alone. Always at the holidays.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I'm looking for our tree ... rooted white pine.
> 
> No luck as of yet.
> 
> Your tree looks grand!


 Thanks... I always wanted to get a rooted tree. Seems like such a waste cutting down a beautiful tree then 6 weeks later, out the door??? Are you looking locally or on line? Three years ago my husband and I bought 200 Blue Spruce seedlings. 100 have made it (guess thats normal). They have grown but it takes so long...they say once they get a good root system they will shoot right up. Maybe one day we will have Christmas trees! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are my two little trees I have up. The red/silver one with the birds is on an old whiskey barrel that used to be used for making moonshine years ago. A piece of family history that I absolutely love! The other is my girly tree done in purple & pink bear ornaments with white & purple lights. Pic didn't really do it justice. It really is a pretty little tree. Antique table cloth for the skirt on that one.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Just sad watching my little beloved 10 yr. old rat terrier deteriorate and there's not a thing I can do for her other than keep her comfortable. She was diagnosed with renal cancer 10/31. After a second opinion and ultrasound, its in both kidneys. She is on prednisone right now. Her little muscles are just disappearing more every day. I HATE cancer! It has taken away so many loved ones and its just not right. With winter setting in, we are going to have to get a hole dug and ready for the day. We've been dragging our feet but this coming week, there is a warm up arriving. Its a job that is going to have to be done before the ground freezes. I do home health/hospice for work so I get to deal with cancer all too much. Its depressing and just so sad. Lost 3 more patients to this miserable disease 2 days apart this past weekend alone. Always at the holidays.


I'm sorry to hear that. I have a rat terrier I love dearly.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice Antique glass....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Thanks... I always wanted to get a rooted tree. Seems like such a waste cutting down a beautiful tree then 6 weeks later, out the door??? Are you looking locally or on line? Three years ago my husband and I bought 200 Blue Spruce seedlings. 100 have made it (guess thats normal). They have grown but it takes so long...they say once they get a good root system they will shoot right up. Maybe one day we will have Christmas trees! Jen


We are looking local but it looks like rooted white pines are not "in" this year. So ... if I can't find one this weekend, I'll go with a cut one.

(WOW) Even a hundred blue spruce would be a sight to see, best of luck with them.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks...*



shickenchit said:


> Nice Antique glass....


It's Fenton art glass, all before the 70's. A hobby my husband and I have together. We use to travel alot and we'd hit all the Antique shops...even found a *Chicken* egg (for deviled eggs) dish. Of corse thats my favorite! Thanks!! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Just sad watching my little beloved 10 yr. old rat terrier deteriorate and there's not a thing I can do for her other than keep her comfortable. She was diagnosed with renal cancer 10/31. After a second opinion and ultrasound, its in both kidneys. She is on prednisone right now. Her little muscles are just disappearing more every day. I HATE cancer! It has taken away so many loved ones and its just not right. With winter setting in, we are going to have to get a hole dug and ready for the day. We've been dragging our feet but this coming week, there is a warm up arriving. Its a job that is going to have to be done before the ground freezes. I do home health/hospice for work so I get to deal with cancer all too much. Its depressing and just so sad. Lost 3 more patients to this miserable disease 2 days apart this past weekend alone. Always at the holidays.


 I remember now reading about your little dog...I'm so sorry. Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

7chicks...Love your little trees! Thanks for posting! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Jen. My little girl/dog is still hanging in there. She sure is a toughy. Just holding our breath every day. Her buddy Zoey stays pretty close to her side which I'm so thankful for. Nice to know she's with her when I can't be there. My hubby's family has been awesome about helping us out by coming over periodically to potty her and check on her for us when we're gone to work/school. Takes a load of stress off with their help.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas from New Zealand Aotearoa!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Btw I see a bird cage there, u have other birdies too? Srry I'm not trynna be nosey! Lol


----------



## wildbird (Jul 25, 2012)

well I had a Pine Tree by the chicken Pin that had to be cut down so I said well lets make it our tree this year. little charlie brown but turned out better than hubby thought,lol.wished I could post a pic. but cant. but we will enjoy our charlie brown tree and it didnt cost me a arm and leg,lol.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Nice! Btw I see a bird cage there, u have other birdies too? Srry I'm not trynna be nosey! Lol


Yes, there's Kramer the cockatiel in that cage. Looks like he was a little camera shy!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh cool! I had used to breed cockatiels years ago. They are lotsa fun! Hi Kramer! Lol


----------

